# Lost Paddle on Lower Blue



## Pilot_Sam (Jul 6, 2009)

Lost my AT paddle by the big strainer in the canyon. Please call 

Samantha Romero
970-366-8660


----------



## Scottsfire (Aug 8, 2008)

Sam, someone will call. They will find it in Gore Canon this weekend and call. It was good to "swim" with ya today....ha ha. Hope your knee gets to feeling better.
Scott


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Have everyone's eyes up...*

Bunch of people came in the shop today that were headed to the lower blue, gave them the heads up. Hang in there it will turn up...

TMCK


----------



## Scottsfire (Aug 8, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Pilot_Sam (Jul 6, 2009)

Scottsfire said:


> Bump


Thank you =^.^=


----------

